# my new blackberry



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

well, i have a had a couple of motorola q's and now i have ordered my first blackberry. it is the blackberry pearl and i should have it tommorrow. it was a toss up between the pearl and the curve...... i went back and forth for a couple weeks and then i just decided on the pearl because of the size. do any of you blackberry guys out there have any tips or tricks for me.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I have used a blackberry for years and they have been great. I think you will really like it. Personally I would have went with the curve only because it is not double letter keyed like the pearl. I am actually about to upgrade from my BB 8703e to the curve.

Are you going to be using a enterprise server for you email or just a normal email?


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

dave29 said:


> well, i have a had a couple of motorola q's and now i have ordered my first blackberry. it is the blackberry pearl and i should have it tommorrow. it was a toss up between the pearl and the curve...... i went back and forth for a couple weeks and then i just decided on the pearl because of the size. do any of you blackberry guys out there have any tips or tricks for me.


I have a curve and its awesome  i like to use auto text. just throwing out a feature, i like how at the end of the sentence if you press the space button twice it would automaticlly add a period.

A great website to look at would be http://www.blackberryforums.com they will help you out a lot.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1612156 said:


> I have used a blackberry for years and they have been great. I think you will really like it. Personally I would have went with the curve only because it is not double letter keyed like the pearl. I am actually about to upgrade from my BB 8703e to the curve.
> 
> Are you going to be using a enterprise server for you email or just a normal email?


just normal email. and thanks mike......:lol: the modified qwerty keyborad on the pearl is what i was scared of. now i am second guessing my decision


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

turey22 said:


> I have a curve and its awesome  i like to use auto text. just throwing out a feature, i like how at the end of the sentence if you press the space button twice it would automaticlly add a period.
> 
> A great website to look at would be http://www.blackberryforums.com they will help you out a lot.


thanks for the link, i figured there was a forum out there for the blackberry's. but i havent done much research yet.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Make sure you stop by blackberryforums.com - great info there and they also manage blackberryfaq.com, which is a great resource as well!

My favorite applications (all free) that I'd recommend, depending on your usage:

Viigo (rss reader)- http://downloads.virtualreach.com/viigo/vr/bb/ViigoSE/ViigoSE.jad
Google Maps - google.com/gmm
Jabplite (check register)- wap.getjar.com/ - search for "1060"
Operamini (browser)- mini.opera.com
Gridmagic (spreadsheet editor)- simprit.com/free

Lots more but these are my most used. These links are all directly to the OTA download pages.

Don't worry too much about the keyboard thing. If you don't like it, exchange it - most mobile phone companies have a 30 day exchange policy these days. I use a Curve but I used to use a 7130, which was the precursor to the Pearl.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

dave29 said:


> just normal email. and thanks mike......:lol: the modified qwerty keyborad on the pearl is what i was scared of. now i am second guessing my decision


As for your email I would suggest using the same setup I am.

I setup a blackberry email address. You can find the link to set that up on your cell phone company website.

Than forward your email (I logged into my Comcast email account and forwarded all emails to my BB email but I set it to leave a copy so my Microsoft Outlook could still pull my email to my PC's) to your blackberry email address so it happens right away instead of it checking every 15 minutes.

Then you can setup you blackberry email to reply using a different email address. So when you send a message it will actually come from your blackberry email but it will show whatever you real email is and when someone replies to you it will go to your normal email address.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1612174 said:


> As for your email I would suggest using the same setup I am.
> 
> I setup a blackberry email address. You can find the link to set that up on your cell phone company website.
> 
> ...


sounds like a good plan, i can just see my wife getting mad at me now because i have a feeling that i am going to be on this thing non-stop:eek2:


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

if you like to im i would look at jive talk, its about 30-40 dollars i think. But a free Im for blackberrys would be webmessenger, i havent found any other free Im for BB but i wish i did.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I got a Curve about 3 weeks ago and love it. The keys are abit small, I know the back space key very well. :grin: I will be looking at the new BB Bold coming out in June or July with ATT, which is my provider.
A very good web site is:http://crackberry.com/


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

dave29 said:


> sounds like a good plan, i can just see my wife getting mad at me now because i have a feeling that i am going to be on this thing non-stop:eek2:


Oh she will, my girlfriend nags at me cause i am always on my blackberry, but i am addicted to it. :lol:


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Dave I assume you did add the data package correct? If so you may want to check the price to make it a broadband modem too. It cost me $15 extra a month with Verizon to be able to use it as a broadband modem for my laptop.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1612194 said:


> Dave I assume you did add the data package correct? If so you may want to check the price to make it a broadband modem too. It cost me $15 extra a month with Verizon to be able to use it as a broadband modem for my laptop.


i actually justed got rid of verizon in favor of sprint. i got the simply everything plan for 99.99. i dont know if the tethering(i think that is what it is called) is including in that plan or not, i will have to check. do you get good speeds on your laptop from your BB.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

dave29 said:


> i actually justed got rid of verizon in favor of sprint. i got the simply everything plan for 99.99. i dont know if the tethering(i think that is what it is called) is including in that plan or not, i will have to check. do you get good speeds on your laptop from your BB.


It's like 768k DSL speed. It is good enough if you are some where without internet and need it.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

tethering not included in my plan, i will have to call and get a price on it


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

There's a lot of info on blackberryforums about tethering - with AT&T at least, you don't _need_ the tethering plan unless you're going to use it an obscene amount... I used to use it on average about 30 minutes a day for a year and they never caught on or charged me any extra.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I have the Pearl and really like it. Shortly after I got it, I was trying to figure out if I wanted to return it for the Curve due to the keyboard. However, after a couple of weeks of using the keyboard on the Pearl, I love it. I don't text a lot, but IMO it's much faster to type on the Pearl once you get used to it. There's a lot less buttons to press and the auto text is unbelievable. I rarely even look at the screen anymore when typing. It knows exactly which words I'm spelling even though there's two letters per key. It's pretty slick. I can type "TY" "ER" "AS" "TY" (for example) and right at that point it knows I'm typing "yesterday".

Also, along with the blackberry forum, make sure to check out crackberry.com


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

if you upgrade the software on a bb would it delete all the info on the phone, like contacts, emails...?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

turey22 said:


> if you upgrade the software on a bb would it delete all you info on the phone, like contacts, emails...?


No, I have done it a couple of times over the years with my Blackberry's.

It saves everything on the PC and then reloads it to the Blackberry after update.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Michael D'Angelo;1612194 said:


> Dave I assume you did add the data package correct? If so you may want to check the price to make it a broadband modem too. It cost me $15 extra a month with Verizon to be able to use it as a broadband modem for my laptop.


I'm tethered now to a Verizon BB. Like you said, slower than most cable modems, but it's far from dialup.

Using it now while I wait for a flight at JFK.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

okay thank you, i was just wondering in case they come out with a new software soon. i think i already got the lastest software.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> I'm tethered now to a Verizon BB. Lie you said, slower than most cable modems, but it's far from dialup.
> 
> Using it now while I wait for a flight at JFK.


Yup, it is not the fastest thing in the world but for $15 extra it is a very nice thing to have. I use mine all the time.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

well my blackberry finally arrived today. i havent had alot of time to play with it yet, but so far it seems like it is fairly striaghtforward to use. i still have to get all of my contacts on it and check out the cd that came with it. looks like this will keep me busy the rest of the week. :sure:


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

dave29 said:


> well my blackberry finally arrived today. i havent had alot of time to play with it yet, but so far it seems like it is fairly striaghtforward to use. i still have to get all of my contacts on it and check out the cd that came with it. looks like this will keep me busy the rest of the week. :sure:


If you use Microsoft Outlook and have all of your contact info on there it will be very easy and fast to do once you install the sync software.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

dave29 said:


> well my blackberry finally arrived today. i havent had alot of time to play with it yet, but so far it seems like it is fairly striaghtforward to use. i still have to get all of my contacts on it and check out the cd that came with it. looks like this will keep me busy the rest of the week. :sure:


Have fun - see you in a week when you come up for air! :lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

dave29 said:


> well my blackberry finally arrived today. i havent had alot of time to play with it yet, but so far it seems like it is fairly striaghtforward to use. i still have to get all of my contacts on it and check out the cd that came with it. looks like this will keep me busy the rest of the week. :sure:


Verizon transferred all my contacts for me when I bought my Pearl. They were done by the time I finished paying for it.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1619320 said:


> If you use Microsoft Outlook and have all of your contact info on there it will be very easy and fast to do once you install the sync software.


i think i am going to trade it in for a curve, this keyboard drives me crazy. is there a way to transfer everything that i have set up on this phone to a new one(if i decide to trade?)


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

spartanstew said:



> Verizon transferred all my contacts for me when I bought my Pearl. They were done by the time I finished paying for it.


how long did it take you to get used to the pearl keyboard:eek2:


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

dave29 said:


> i think i am going to trade it in for a curve, this keyboard drives me crazy. is there a way to transfer everything that i have set up on this phone to a new one(if i decide to trade?)


Take it to a store and have them transfer it for you. It takes less than 5 minutes.

I told you about the double keys. I hate them.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1620832 said:


> I told you about the double keys. I hate them.


i hate them too, i dont know if i want to try to get used to it or just trade it in.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1620832 said:


> Take it to a store and have them transfer it for you. It takes less than 5 minutes.
> 
> I told you about the double keys. I hate them.


You could also use the desktop manager to do it if you're not going through a store. I believe it's called the the device change wizard or something to that effect... sorry, I'm not on that computer or I'd check.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

dave29 said:


> i hate them too, i dont know if i want to try to get used to it or just trade it in.


I played around with a friends pearl for about 30 minutes and I was backspacing more than I was typing. It was way to hard for me to use. I can type fast on my 8703e with the full keyboard.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1620838 said:


> I played around with a friends pearl for about 30 minutes and I was backspacing more than I was typing. It was way to hard for me to use. I can type fast on my 8703e with the full keyboard.


:lol: i have already wore the paint off of my backspace/delete button


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> You could also use the desktop manager to do it if you're not going through a store. I believe it's called the the device change wizard or something to that effect... sorry, I'm not on that computer or I'd check.


is that on the cd that came with it? i havent had a chance to install it yet and check it out. im still playing with the handset


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

dave29 said:


> is that on the cd that came with it? i havent had a chance to install it yet and check it out. im still playing with the handset


Yes and you can also download the newest software online (Blackberry.com or your phone companies site).


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1620850 said:


> Yes and you can also download the newest software online (Blackberry.com or your phone companies site).


downloading now


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1620850 said:


> Yes and you can also download the newest software online (Blackberry.com or your phone companies site).


ive tried looking for new software but i havent been able to find any new software for my phone, I have 4.2.2. maybe i am just slow


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i think i downloaded 4.3 last night


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

well the one i saw said it was only for chinese and some other language. doesnt it have to say multi-language?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

turey22 said:


> ive tried looking for new software but i havent been able to find any new software for my phone, I have 4.2.2. maybe i am just slow





turey22 said:


> well the one i saw said it was only for chinese and some other language. doesnt it have to say multi-language?


Here is 4.3...http://na.blackberry.com/eng/services/desktop/req_4dot3.jsp


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

I am also new to the blackberry crowd. I signed my wife and I up for AT&T a couple of weeks ago and got the blackjack II. I liked it, but the coverage on AT&T doesnt compare to what we get with Cellular South (Also the Blackjack was to darn glossy, I was constantly wiping it off), so I took it back, cancelled and upgraded my basic phone with Cell South to the 8830 world edition. SO far I am really really impressed. 
I also looked at the pearl, and almost got it, but the keyboard is what made me go with this one.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1621921 said:


> Here is 4.3...http://na.blackberry.com/eng/services/desktop/req_4dot3.jsp


thank you i guess i am really slow!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

msmith198025 said:


> I am also new to the blackberry crowd. I signed my wife and I up for AT&T a couple of weeks ago and got the blackjack II. I liked it, but the coverage on AT&T doesnt compare to what we get with Cellular South (Also the Blackjack was to darn glossy, I was constantly wiping it off), so I took it back, cancelled and upgraded my basic phone with Cell South to the 8830 world edition. SO far I am really really impressed.
> I also looked at the pearl, and almost got it, but the keyboard is what made me go with this one.


i was looking at the 8830 online today, it appears just to be a bigger version of the pearl with a full keyboard..... is that correct?


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

dave29 said:


> i was looking at the 8830 online today, it appears just to be a bigger version of the pearl with a full keyboard..... is that correct?


Basically, although the size difference is not that great. The 8830 is also CDMA and global GSM capable. Plus it has built in GPS (not sure about the curve)

Oops, instead of pearl I thought you said curve. Yes the 8830 is a good bit bigger than the pearl


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

dave29 said:


> i was looking at the 8830 online today, it appears just to be a bigger version of the pearl with a full keyboard..... is that correct?


yes, has gsm and cdma capabilities


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

dave29 said:


> i was looking at the 8830 online today, it appears just to be a bigger version of the pearl with a full keyboard..... is that correct?


The 8830 is the world phone. I have the Perl. It took some time to get used to but I love it now. My friend has the Curve. It's a little bigger and heavier but its also nice. It does have a full keyboard too!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

MIAMI1683 said:


> The 8830 is the world phone.


what do you mean "world phone" , i think i am missing something.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

dave29 said:


> what do you mean "world phone" , i think i am missing something.


It just means it will work with different networks in other countries.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

MIAMI1683 said:


> The 8830 is the world phone. I hve the Peral. It took some time to get used to but I love it now. My friend has the vurve. it a little bugger and heavier but its also nice. It does have a full keyboard too!


Wow! Did you type this on your BB? If so, you better make time for some typing practice. :lol:


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

davemayo said:


> Wow! Did you type this on your BB? If so, you better make time for some typing practice. :lol:


Nope I type better on my phone. I guess I should proof read more. Sorry I will edit


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1622317 said:


> It just means it will work with different networks in other countries.


so, when i am in mexico or beliz on a cruise... it would work? i bet those roaming charges would be crazy:lol:


----------

